# Peach Shortcake Cobbler



## walle (Sep 18, 2010)

We had a staff lunch last week. I brought the pulled pork and everyone else potlucked the sides and deserts. This cobbler was awesome. If you like shortcake, you need give this a try. I'm making this today for the first time for a BBQ at the neighbors house this afternoon.

FRESH PEACH SHORTCAKE COBBLER
1 (18.25 oz) Yellow cake mix
3 eggs
½ cup sour cream
1 cup butter, softened (2 sticks)
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ teaspoon cinnamon
1 (3 oz) Peach Jell-o
2 fresh peaches, peeled and sliced (I'm going to use about 3)
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
Powdered sugar to sprinkle on top, optional

Heat oven to 350°F. Grease and flour 13 x 9 baking dish.
Mix cake mix, eggs, sour cream, butter, vanilla, cinnamon and peach Jell-o on medium speed until well mixed – about 2 minutes. Spread in prepared baking dish and then line sliced peaches to cover top. Sprinkle nutmeg over top of peaches. Bake 35-40 minutes. Sprinkle with powdered sugar if desired. NOTE: If you use canned peaches, be sure they are well drained.

I'll also say, I'm not a baker... this doesn't look like what I ate last week... but it sure smells good~!

I hit the top with a little cinnamon sugar when it came outta the oven.





This will be served up with whipped cream this afternoon!

I hope you try it - you will like it.
 

Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey  / message  sig


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 18, 2010)

That sure looks good Tracey...    Send me an order with vanilla ice cream...


----------



## wildflower (Sep 21, 2010)

oh, hell yes, making this next weekend for a family reunion


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome Tracey!

Thanks Much!

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Sep 21, 2010)

not sure how i missed this one.......nice job tracey!


----------

